# Taking a long break from SAS



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've decided to take a long break from SAS to work harder on achieving my dreams and fixing other parts of my life. I plan to try to enjoy myself in my free time with my hobbies instead of spending all of my time online. Time to make some lifestyle changes.

This is one of my favorite sites, so I doubt I'm leaving here forever. I'll report back to say if I've really been working towards major improvements in my life. If I pop in occasionally I'll make sure to keep it limited. SAS is a great site and any site can become addictive. There are no other sites that I'm addicted to at the moment, but if there becomes another I'll have to limit it as well.

Good luck to everyone on working on their goals. I've dedicated myself now to working on my dreams and fixing my life. I'm hoping I'll stick to it.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Good luck at achieving your goals. I agree that this place can be addicting, and that we can all use a break once in a while.
Take care.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks, I've slipped up a few times and checked out the site but overall I've been doing better on limiting my internet use. I'll try to use both of your posts as inspiration to get working harder on my goals  Back to my break from the site


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I can relate to wanting to achieve you dreams. I have some packed away that I should probably work on for the sake of my sanity.

The internet can also be a black hole for productivity. It has been in my case.


----------



## BHL 20 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm taking a break from SA.


----------



## A51XF (Apr 7, 2014)

Well good luck sometimes you just have to take a break from the internet.


----------



## jondoe (Jul 2, 2014)

Good luck Sly!


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Good luck! And may God bless America... and maybe Canada, too.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the support  I have checked in on sas a bunch of times since my last post, but I've stuck to not posting. My time spent on here has decreased by about 99% so it has really helped with my SAS addiction. 

I really haven't been as productive as I'd like to be though  I've still managed to waste epic amounts of time and get very little done. I've worked on a few art things and tried to learn more about things like electronics, etc. Have also done some walking but not that much

Well after today I'm going to take another long break from SAS until I can report that I'm working harder on things. I'll try to not cheat or cheat less with looking at SAS this time.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Have pretty much failed this, but at least I've majorly reduced my addiction to this site. Before I started this there were a lot of whole days that I spent on here.


----------



## ALWAYSLate (May 4, 2014)

good to hear your pushing to improve slyfox it may not seem like it but it does provide encouragement to others to do the same. small steps is usually how big changes happen.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Good luck Slyfox.

I seriously need to take a 6 month hiatus from this site too.

I need to curtail my internet usage in general. I've been having thoughts in the back of my mind about cutting it off altogether but I need to get some s*** together first.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Omg good for you, I've tried the same thing and I keep coming back...personally I have a love/hate relationship with this site, it makes me angry and miserable and I end up arguing with everyone at least once over something stupid


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Hotel California. You can check out but you can never leave.  I hate this forum, but I keep coming back like a bad smell to post dumb comments. One day I will conquer you, Hotel California. One day!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks again everyone. I'm still doing good on not falling back into my old level of addiction. Good luck to everyone else trying to become less addicted to this site/the internet. I've been spending way too much time on youtube and other sites but at least it has been mostly educational things related to electronics


----------

